# Delta 24" Scroll Saw - Rebuild



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

About 30 years ago I bought a Delta 24" Scroll Saw from a friend of the family and have used the fire out of it, oil leaks and all. It's always run good, it's been reliable, and kinda' neat that the man I bought it from bought it new in 1944 (being second owner on a tool like this is just neat to me!).

Anyway, we were in Dallas to get the MINI serviced and stopped by Woodcraft. While I was drooling over tools and such my wife sat down at the magazines and picked up a book on scrollsawing. She asked if '_we_' had a scroll saw - what a woman! Yes, ma'am, '*we*' have a scroll saw. Well, she's thinking she wants to try her hand at making some little things on it.

What that meant to me is that I now had a reason to rebuild the machine because I didn't want her to have to deal with oil. So, in short, here's the before and after with a couple of videos.

Looks rough but worked ok. Original motor, power cord/plug, and drive belt.








Put it together and felt it was too noisy so I took it back off the stand and put insulation in the cavity, sounded like it was resonating inside there. 








Also thought it would be good to use some foam weatherstripping between the frame and stand. 








Finished rebuild - new power cord/plug, drive belt, wear items, gaskets, etc. Thought about painting it but I like the character so I just waxed it, nothing more.








It doesn't sound this loud in person but it was louder than I wanted - 





This is after the insulation. It still sounds louder on the video than in person. You can talk in a normal voice with no problem, sounds kind of like a large sewing machine. The nickel stood there for the entire 10 minutes I let it run. 





I hope the videos embed into the message but if not, oh well - I'll figure it out later.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done. I love those old scroll saws, I've always hoped I could find one of those near me. It's a 40-440, isn't it?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought it was but found out it is actually a 40-205. I've looked at the manuals and parts for both and don't really see a difference.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

difalkner said:


> While I was drooling over tools and such my wife sat down at the magazines and picked up a book on scrollsawing. She asked if '_we_' had a scroll saw - what a woman!


:laughing:


Besides funny, that's alright!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job on the restoration. I like the fact that you took care of what needed to be done without going over the top with paint and such. I have the same scroll saw and use the heck out of it. They were built like tanks! I haven't done anything to mine although she could use a good cleaning and probably an oil change. The puffer doesn't work all that well either. You have inspired me to take a look at mine and maybe get busy. I never gave the noise that much consideration before but I'll keep your foam trick in mind. Good thinking!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Scroll*

Hi!
Wife and I own that saw :thumbsup:! Nice job, btw :yes:!
We also own (2) 18" Craftsman scrolls, Love 'em too! One we removed the upper arm, and we now chuck needle files in...nice filing machine with a tilting table!
Fourth machine is a great clone by Craftsman 24" (similar vintage). 
On that machine the blower did not work.
Problem turned out to a cracked rubber bellow...we contracted the replacement bellow to a seamstress friend of ours :smile:!
Works like a charm except that the bellow is heavy fabric instead of rubber :yes:!
May your wife enjoy her new toy, as we're certain you'll be "test cutting" on the saw :laughing:!
Best, Marena and Vinny


----------



## daddydodson (May 12, 2014)

*delta scroll saw*








i had a guy give me this delta scroll saw he had a tarp over it and the wind blew it over, i got the table fixed but i need both pulleys and after i put oil in the gear box i put the belt on just to see if it would work. every time the bottom blade holder would come up oil would leak out over the gear box. i would appericate any help on where to get the parts for this saw, i think there is a seal that needs replaced


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

If it's the part I'm thinking you're describing, Delta calls it a washer. It's a felt gasket and even brand new you'll see some oil is going to leak past it to some extent. What it needs is a newer, modern, neoprene or silicone or Buna N wiper. 

But the part is available from Delta for about $11 plus shipping. Mine was part #904080313885 and it is item #77 on this parts breakdown - http://www.deltamachineryparts.com/shop/40-205-1/. It's an easily replaced part, at least.

I made my own spanner wrench to tighten the brass retainer assembly. It was a truly hi-tech work of art - pine, 3/8" flat washer cut into pieces, epoxied into the wood - but it worked! Btw, the retainer assembly is about $157 so I hope yours is in good shape like mine was.


----------

